# AM21 flicker/pixelation/artifact POLL



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

****UPDATES:
03/13/10: As observed by myself and others, it appears this has been resolved.
04/13/09: Case management closed my case without resolution.
03/16/09: Just got a call from Case Management. DirecTV engineering is still looking into the issue. Case Management is expecting an additional response in the next couple of days. Stay tuned!
03/12/09: I've been working with case management on this and engineering is definitely looking into this. Thanks for all the responses to date and keep voting; DirecTV engineering is looking at these threads!

Please note if the problem occurs during live TV, recordings or both.

Please note your HR model/manfacturer number (e.g., HR22-700)

Please note if you have or had an HR20 and did or did not see similar problems.

Please note if you have an esata drive attached.

Videos

DirecTV OTA problem #1

DirecTV OTA problem #2

DirecTV OTA problem #3

DirecTV OTA Problem #24

Threads

Odd AM-21 Video with HR23-700

AM21 Flicker

AM21 Pixelation and artifact's??


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I looked at all four examples and have never experienced that particular issue. I record several hours of OTA hd on an H21-200/AM21 combo. I have other issues, but just not this one.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes I've seen those issues on both live and recorded shows. HR21-100 and HR21-200 each with an AM21 connected.


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes I've seen those issues on both live and recorded shows. HR21-100


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

Mostly problem #1 with both live and recorded shows. I've seen the other problems but much less than #1. HR21-200


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Seen them all, but mostly #2. HR21-100+AM21, multiple setups here, all do it.

The trigger seems to be any fade-to-black. Which makes it just an annoyance, rather than a show stopper. Still, it should be fixed.

Keith
Las Vegas


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I get all those types of issues, I have had the AM21 connected to 2 different receivers and got it on both. 1 was the R22-100 and it is currently connected to an HR22-100. it happens live and on recorded shows.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Took my AM21/HR21-700 combo out of the loop back in December, but up until then, I experienced all those issues as well.

In spite of the poll results, I suspect it's happening on everyone's set-up, but unless you're OCD like me and have to see every second of the show, it's not a problem.  My wife, e.g., will often FF or ADVANCE past the end of the commercial break and not back up to the point where you can see the transition from commercial to show, and that's where this issue often occurred for me. /steve


----------



## tthunder38 (Apr 24, 2008)

I've seen all four and it happens all the time on mine. Like Jokers said, usually as it fades to black.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I voted no, but Steve's probably right. I just am not seeing it.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

It has issues displaying a black sreen.....


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

I have one AM21 and two HR21-100's and have experienced all the problems.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

I voted no but I have two AM21,s connected to a HR21-700 and a HR21PRO and I will watch closely and post


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Happens all the time on recorded shows.

HR21-100 AMC21.

Also the whole box is slow while recording over the air shows. I think this slowness in general of the AMC causes it.


----------



## BR549 (Mar 29, 2007)

Happens all the time and every time on recorded shows here also.

HR22-100 AM-21


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

HR21-200 and AM21
See it on recordings only...lots of noise and pixelation in static colors and especially in the Fade In/Out to and from commerical breaks. Never seen it during an actual show and only on the OTA ABC/Fox stations. Doesn't seem to happen at all on the NBC or CBS affiliate.

HR22-100 and AM21
This is a brand-spanking new install and I haven't checked it yet but I'm guessing it's going to be there too on the Fox and ABC stations.

Could this be something specific to the fact that both Fox and ABC broadcast in 720p?


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

I have 2 AM-21's - HR21-700 & HR21-200 and both have all of these issues. I have had to change my connections to include connecting my antenna's to both the AM21 and the TV directly. When the OTA viewing gets so bad via the AM21, I have to switch to bypass the AM21 and go directly through the antenna and then I get a perfect picture. Sort of defeats the purpose of having the AM21. I also have a very prolonged grey screen when switching between satellite channels and OTA via AM21. I usually have to press the pause twice to get the picture to start and then the audio is off and after a few seconds the audio fast forwards itself to catch up with the picture. I had none of these issues last year when I first purchased and installed the AM21's.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Happens more often than not on black or mostly black screens on an HR21-200 with an AM21. At this point, I can't remember if it happens live, but definitely from recordings/buffer. Does not happen on the internal tuners on an HR10-250.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I suppose I would vote "no", but instead I'll abstain as I rarely ever use my AM21 and probably just haven't noticed it... I only use it during extreme weather...


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> I suppose I would vote "no", but instead I'll abstain as I rarely ever use my AM21 and probably just haven't noticed it... I only use it during extreme weather...


Same here. I only use it if my satellite goes out during bad weather.


----------



## bigrig (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes, I notice it on transitions to black screen on recorded material...I don't watch live. This is with a HR21-700.

Matt


----------



## altan (Sep 9, 2007)

Gimp,

I've got my fingers crossed the DTV engineering is looking into it, but I'm not holding my breath. I guess I'm kind of cynical regarding this topic.

It happens constantly for me. Almost every commercial transition. Sometimes, but not very frequently, in a commercial or during a program.

I never watch live TV so I don't know if it occurs then.

I see you linked to my videos. I'm happy add more if people want to see anything...

... Altan


----------



## Sandy (Apr 23, 2002)

Happens all the time with fade to black- both recordings and live, sometimes going to an all white screen, and transitions to commercials. HR21-100


----------



## mosoccer (Apr 28, 2008)

I have this issue with my HR21-100/AM21 with both live and recordings.


----------



## jakline (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, I see these when not watching in real time. It's important for this thread to differentiate between *really* live and even a slight delay. I can watch a transition *really* live and then back up and watch the same thing again (just seconds behind) and I have these issues.

Edit: adding equipment: HR22-100, AM21
Also, please note: I have a roof-top antenna and strong signals. No issues live. No issues
with the HDTV built-in tuner.


----------



## Rew452 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a HR22-100 with AM-21 and have seen block artifacts usually in dark seens and when channel goes to a comercial; in both live and recorded OTA material.

My HR20-700 in same room off the same antennal no problems at all!

Rew


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

Our new HR22-100/AM21 combo has the same problem but it's ONLY on recorded material. We never see it on when (rarely) watching LIVE OTA channels.


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

To clarify - since we do not receive any locals from Directv and the only way we can receive network channels is OTA. It happens on live viewing all the time. I rarely record OTA because of the instability of the AM21 and I never know if is going to be viewable when I play it back.


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

altan said:


> Gimp,
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed the DTV engineering is looking into it, but I'm not holding my breath. I guess I'm kind of cynical regarding this topic.
> 
> ...


Thank you very very much for putting up those videos. Those videos combined with evidence of the extent to which this problem is widespread seems to have gotten DirecTV's case management and engineering attention. However I share your skepticism given DirecTV's case management and engineering comments regarding not being aware of how many people are experiencing these problems.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Issue #2 happens to me. Yesterday a recording on 11-3, which is the PBS OTA channel called "create", kept dissolving into pixels and shaking. It has happened before and it makes the recording unwatchable. I haven't tried the dvrs with the integrated tuners, but I will. This is an HR23-700 with AM21.


----------



## srrndhound (Jul 16, 2008)

I think all these examples are the same thing--solid black video. I see it consistently on 24 and other shows. But I do not watch live TV purely live, since the audio is often very gurgled or choppy. If I delay the program just a few seconds, that problem disappears--sound is clean, as is also the case from any delayed playback. Maybe this is the seed of another thread!


----------



## pshivers (Mar 12, 2009)

I just installed my AM21 last Night (At half time for the Lakers/Spurs game!)

I have a HR21-100 I received in April 2008. Absolutely flawless performance from the AM21, excellent OTA picture, no pixelation of any kind! I live in the Los Angeles area so we have 70+ OTA DTV channels. Picture quality appears to be better and brighter than the equivalent local channel coming over the dish, my wife thinks the dish picture is better. 3rd opinion from My Sister-in-Law, agrees with me! I win! -lol- Either way, excellent purchase for $50. Signal reception is excellent, I have a rooftop antenna, (Probably an overkill directional antenna for my area) pointing line-of-sight at Mount Wilson less than 20 miles away, where all TV broadcasts are sent from here in LA.

Very Happy with it... :biggthump

BTW, The AM21 works a lot better if your remember to plug the USB cable into the HR21! Too much of a hurry to get back to the Lakers game! :icon_dumm (Lakers won btw and clinched the Pacific Division title!)


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

Just got a call from Case Management. DirecTV engineering is still looking into the issue. Case Management is expecting an additional response in the next couple of days. Stay tuned!


----------



## altan (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the update... Let us know if you hear more.

... Altan


----------



## dave_g762 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have an HR21-700 that displays all four problems described in the top post when viewing live programming and recorded programming from my AM21. Last night, I recorded "Bones" from DTV channel 11 (Fox LA) and the OTA channel 11-1 (Fox LA). Playback of both recordings showed the flickering pixel, blocks and banding only on the OTA channel 11-1 recording. The DTV channel recording was normal with no issues. That kinda points the finger at the AM21.

My HD-DVR is an HR-21-700 and my OTA antenna is a Winegard SS2000 mounted in the attic.


----------



## yyygac2 (Jul 12, 2008)

I've not experienced these issues.

HR21-200/AM21


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I have an HR22-100 and get all of these but only on recordings, not when watching live. My 2 HR20-700's have none of these issues.

SMK


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

I have all 4 all the time. I've been complaining about it for months. Glad to see someone is getting through and trying to get it fixed.


----------



## elshagon (Jul 9, 2007)

I have an HR21-100 and HR21-700 both connectec to AM21's and have the problem on both of them.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

I have an HR23 and an AM21 and looked for this problem yesterday. I couldn't reproduce it but will keep looking.


----------



## terrelliott (May 7, 2007)

Yes. I have an HR23-700 with AM21 and I see this all the time. I've been told the reason for this is everything from an overamplified signal to a weak signal to bad cables and everything in between. The problem with all those theories is, neither my HR20-700 or HR20-100 with ota experiences the same problem. And if I swap the HR20-700 and HR23-700, the problem follows the AM21. I do technical troubleshooting all day long every day so I'm experienced at process of elimination, and every thing I do points to the AM21. This is really more of an annoyance than a real problem, but I would still at least like to see DTV acknowledge it much less fix it.


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

Case Management called me yesterday and reported that the problem is still being investigated. Disappointed about the response but appreciate the ongoing follow-up by Case Management.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Mines better than the sat versions..


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

terrelliott said:


> Yes. I have an HR23-700 with AM21 and I see this all the time. I've been told the reason for this is everything from an overamplified signal to a weak signal to bad cables and everything in between. The problem with all those theories is, neither my HR20-700 or HR20-100 with ota experiences the same problem. And if I swap the HR20-700 and HR23-700, the problem follows the AM21. I do technical troubleshooting all day long every day so I'm experienced at process of elimination, and every thing I do points to the AM21. This is really more of an annoyance than a real problem, but I would still at least like to see DTV acknowledge it much less fix it.


I think I saw this for the very first time last night on an H21-200/AM21. Everything went blocky briefly in a dark transition to a commercial. It came right out of it as the commercial progressed. Unfortunately, I can't be absolutely certain what the conditions were when I saw it, but it sure reminded me of the discussion in this thread. I'll try to confirm it tonight while watching the end of the NCAA games on our local OTA CBS feed.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

I see this all the time. About 95% of everything I watch is network TV OTA through the AM21. Don't ask why I bother with satellite. I don't have a good answer.


----------



## ukdave (May 20, 2004)

See all 4 of the issues.

AM21 with HR22-100. No external ESATA. Does not happen with HR20-700 when I swap it to same loaction.


----------



## louiss3000 (Jan 26, 2008)

Since my AM21 + HR21-700 was new I have seen these issues. Tried to explain it to a CSR once, but gave up.

I see all of the examples given, mostly on recorded shows. Someone above mentioned FOX as they are in 720P, but I think I see it more on NBC in 1080i. 

Like many others, I have basically given up on the AM21 solution. I'd love to have an HR20 to replace this kludge.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

louiss3000 said:


> Like many others, I have basically given up on the AM21 solution. I'd love to have an HR20 to replace this kludge.


Same here. With these problems and the inability to map channels correctly, the AM21 is a complete POS and a big waste of $50. Buyer beware.

Very badly done, DirecTV.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

louiss3000 said:


> Like many others, I have basically given up on the AM21 solution. I'd love to have an HR20 to replace this kludge.





Jaspear said:


> Same here. With these problems and the inability to map channels correctly, the AM21 is a complete POS and a big waste of $50. Buyer beware.
> 
> Very badly done, DirecTV.


Ya, I know it's not perfect, but are you experiencing more issues than just a half-second of digital artifacting when the commercials fade to and from black? If not, I think you guys are being a little too rough on the product. As you can see by the poll, over 1/3 of the respondents don't even notice it.

That said, I agree it needs to be fixed. I'm just saying it's not a "show-stopping" issue, IMHO. /steve


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Steve said:


> Ya, I know it's not perfect, but are you experiencing more issues than just a half-second of digital artifacting when the commercials fade to and from black? If not, I think you guys are being a little too rough on the product. As you can see by the poll, over 1/3 of the respondents don't even notice it.
> 
> That said, I agree it needs to be fixed. I'm just saying it's not a "show-stopping" issue, IMHO. /steve


It "show stopping" if it's happening to you. The "show stops" for me every time I tune to a digital channel and get "771" instead of a "show" like I got the last time I tuned to that channel.

The picture break up coming in and out of damn near every commercial break on recorded content is just icing on the "show stopping" cake.

I'm seriously thinking of "stopping the show" for good by taking the AM21 out to my garage and beating the crap out of it with a sledge hammer. Doing that would finally give me a satisfying "show" for my $50.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Jaspear said:


> It "show stopping" if it's happening to you. The "show stops" for me every time I tune to a digital channel and get "771" instead of a "show" like I got the last time I tuned to that channel.


Wasn't what I asked, but if you want to blow off steam, I understand. Just direct it elsewhere. /steve


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Steve said:


> Wasn't what I asked, but if you want to blow off steam, I understand. Just direct it elsewhere. /steve


Oh I dunno.......this seems like the appropriate thread to me, but I could be wrong of course. It's all cumulative.....the 771's, the blocking and pixelization....right out of the box after plunking down $50. My opinion is equal to yours, so I think I'll leave it right where it is. And I'll even include another 'no offense intended' happy face!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Jaspear said:


> Oh I dunno.......this seems like the appropriate thread to me, but I could be wrong of course. It's all cumulative.....the 771's, the blocking and pixelization....right out of the box after plunking down $50. My opinion is equal to yours, so I think I'll leave it right where it is. And I'll even include another 'no offense intended' happy face!


Just to add a bit of perspective to this, it's not only an AM21 problem. I tried watching the end of the golf tourney this Sunday (Tiger's amazing finish). My HR20-700 (built-in OTA tuner), was breaking up/pixellating badly every 30 seconds or so. I changed to HD-LIL, no problems, I changed to my HDTV's tuner, no problems. I watched my RCA Digital Conversion Box on an old 13" RCA TV, no problems. Went back to the HR20-700 and breakup city. I haven't seen the HR20-700 do that badly in a long, long, long time. I didn't have time to check the HR21-200/AM21 at the same moment, as I really was trying to WATCH a program.

While there are problems, and some report very severe problems with the AM21, I have not had them as a rule. I'll know more in a few weeks, as I have changed all of my network series links back to OTA, as HD-LIL here is not ready for prime time.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

see it a lot over last 2 weeks on ota fox hd during periods of black background and/or transition from show to commercial.


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

Case management called today. Still working on a fix.


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

Case management contacted me last week and indicated that they were closing my case without resolution.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

sweet.


----------



## jakline (Jan 1, 2009)

gimp said:


> Case management contacted me last week and indicated that they were closing my case without resolution.


I much appreciate you taking up the case. I thank you for that.

It is clear from the poll that this is not an isolated problem. Does "closing my case without resolution" mean it can't--or won't--be fixed? Would you be able to get DirecTV to at least elaborate on their response?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

jakline said:


> I much appreciate you taking up the case. I thank you for that.
> 
> It is clear from the poll that this is not an isolated problem. Does "closing my case without resolution" mean it can't--or won't--be fixed? Would you be able to get DirecTV to at least elaborate on their response?


They probably realized it is something that they can't fix with an RBR, or a software update, and you know they won't replace all of them....


----------



## altan (Sep 9, 2007)

I admit this is somewhat cynical, and perhaps even ensures the problem isn't ever fixed, but your experience shows that I made the right decision in not even bothering to call DTV and discuss this problem with them. It would have just been a waste of my time, which DTV has certainly done in the past (with a few exceptions).

It would be interesting to get this failure of a product (ok, that's a bit hash) written up on slashdot or consumerist...

... Altan


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

altan said:


> I admit this is somewhat cynical, and perhaps even ensures the problem isn't ever fixed, but your experience shows that I made the right decision in not even bothering to call DTV and discuss this problem with them. It would have just been a waste of my time, which DTV has certainly done in the past (with a few exceptions).
> 
> It would be interesting to get this failure of a product (ok, that's a bit hash) written up on slashdot or consumerist...
> 
> ... Altan


Before we blame this solely on the AM21, you should note that I am having a similar problem on my HR20-700 (internal OTA tuner). It is especially bad on CBS (1080i). It has been getting worse lately.


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

jakline said:


> I much appreciate you taking up the case. I thank you for that.
> 
> It is clear from the poll that this is not an isolated problem. Does "closing my case without resolution" mean it can't--or won't--be fixed? Would you be able to get DirecTV to at least elaborate on their response?


Over many weeks the only info provided was that engineering was looking into the issue. I asked if engineering was ever able to reproduce the problem or if they acknowledged there was in fact a problem. The answer to all questions was "engineering was looking into the issue".


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

hasan said:


> Before we blame this solely on the AM21, you should note that I am having a similar problem on my HR20-700 (internal OTA tuner). It is especially bad on CBS (1080i). It has been getting worse lately.


Sorry to hear that. I never had that problem with my HR20. Sure wish now that I never let it go.


----------



## stepck (Oct 28, 2007)

I've two HR21-100 + AM21 and one HR20-100. I have yet to notice the problem when watching live TV, and have never seen it on the HR20-100. I've also only noticed the problem on the commercial fade out from FOX.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've not see this on Live TV, only something recorded/delayed. I also see if when viewing something recorded via the AM21 using MRV.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

I mostly get pixelation when fading to black coming in and out of commercials.

I guess we are all part of that 5% that doesn't have local coverage?


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

I see this all the time on my HR21-700/AM21. Not sure why fade to black is such a problem for the unit. I figured it was an issue with the transition from the network feed to the commercial since it happens on almost every local channel I watch from the AM21.

Should have known it was the DIRECTV hardware.

Closed without resolution indeed.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

I just did a search for this problem and found this thread. A couple of weeks ago I installed a shiny new HR23 and an AM21, and I am seeing this exact problem. Needless to say, it is rather disappointing to discover that not only is this a known issue, but also that it has pretty much been thrown into the circular file. 

That being the case, I guess I'll see about returning the AM21 for a refund, as this is pretty much useless to me. I still have an HR20 in service, and it works fine -- I was hoping to use the HR23 as my "main" recorder mainly because of the increased storage needed for OTA recordings, but I can't live with this. I'll just have to add an eSATA drive to the HR20 if it starts running out of space.

Sad.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Reviving this old thread to see if anyone else has noticed that this problem seems to be fixed? After not using the AM21 for months, I decided to hook it up again a few days ago -- since then, I have not been seen an occurrence of this problem. 

Just wondering if people are still seeing this, or if it was fixed while nobody was looking?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

videojanitor said:


> Reviving this old thread to see if anyone else has noticed that this problem seems to be fixed? After not using the AM21 for months, I decided to hook it up again a few days ago -- since then, I have not been seen an occurrence of this problem.
> 
> Just wondering if people are still seeing this, or if it was fixed while nobody was looking?


You're right it's gone....


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Interesting, considering from some of the conversations it seemed like this case was "closed" and it would never be fixed. Surprised nobody was talking about it now -- maybe like me, those who were bothered by this game up on the AM21?


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

As observed by myself and others, it appears this has been resolved. However, has anyone else noticed that if there are any OTA channel series recordings GUI navigation becomes much much slower?


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

gimp said:


> However, has anyone else noticed that if there are any OTA channel series recordings GUI navigation becomes much much slower?


I haven't noticed that, but perhaps it's happening and I just haven't put two and two together.


----------

